# How long does it take for solicitor to pay the proceeds of a house sale?



## bipped (26 Sep 2017)

Can anyone say how long it would usually take to receive the proceeds from a house sale from a solicitor?
The sale is closed and the solicitor fees and estate agent fees were paid by the solicitor. Does it take a few weeks before the solicitor pays over the balance of the money to the seller? Thanks


----------



## noproblem (26 Sep 2017)

Was the sale the proceeds after probate was taken out? Was an engineers report needed and has he been paid, has water and property tax, etc, been paid? There may be many reasons for the delay. Interesting that the solicitor fees have been paid by another solicitor? If everything has been sorted and nothing outstanding remains then the money should be handed over within the week or when cheque/transfer has cleared.


----------



## bipped (27 Sep 2017)

Thanks for reply noproblem, yes after probate. All those bills were paid by the executor before the house was sold. The solicitor is paying his own fees and estate agents fees from proceeds, no issue with that. Just wondered how long it normally takes before final money is paid over


----------



## dishwasher (27 Sep 2017)

Took about 5 working days when I moved house a few weeks ago.


----------



## Bronte (27 Sep 2017)

I got my cheque a week after the closure. This year. Auctioneer paid out of deposit, solicitor out of buyers cheque, all bills already paid for the closing. I see no reason for it to be any longer than a week.


----------

